# Solution Nintendo DS > Réseau AirPort



## [MGZ] Shralldam (8 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai remarqué qu'un sujet avait déjà été lancé par rapport à la Nintendo DS, qui peut se connecter à un réseau Wifi, donc à un réseau AirPort également.

La plupart des problèmes, d'après ce que j'ai lu, viennent de la clé WEP qui est purement et simplement rejetée par la DS. En expérimentant beaucoup, j'ai trouvé une solution (car j'avais le problème également).

M'étant rendu compte que la DS n'acceptait pas la clé WEP (alors qu'elle était exacte), j'ai essayé de la mettre sous d'autres formes, par exemple, en ajoutant des espaces entre les parties "texte" et parties "chiffre" du mot de passe. Et là, curieusement, le mot de passe n'était pas rejeté ! Cependant, même si la clé WEP est acceptée par la DS, elle ne correspond plus à celle qui est configurée dans la borne, et la console échoue lors de la connexion au réseau.

Solution : mettre le même mot de passe avec espaces sur la borne et la console. Par exemple, si le mot de passe était mon pseudo, ce serait *s h r a l l d a m*. En mettant la même clé WEP avec espaces, aussi bien sur la borne que sur la console, ça fonctionne enfin !

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi c'est ainsi, je me pose toujours la question... Toujours est-il que ça contourne le problème, et j'espère que ça aidera ceux qui s'arrachaient les cheveux sur ce sujet. Si ma technique a fonctionné pour vous, n'hésitez pas à en faire part ici, cela permettra de confirmer (ou pas) si la méthode fonctionne pour tout le monde.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas AirPort mais j'apprécie (j'investirai peut-être plus tard).


----------



## saturnin (2 Janvier 2007)

Je reviens sur ce topic car il m'intéresse.
Je ne m'y connais pas vraiment en connexion réseau, mais j'ai une carte airport et je ne peux me connecter directement sur ma freebox du fait du cryptage wpa que j'ai choisi (la ds ne gérant que le wep).
Me connecter à l'aide d'airport pourra t'il résoudre mon problème?
Si oui de quelle manière.
Merci.


----------

